# New legends coming out soon



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

There isnt a date yet but as soon as i hear you will too.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Those are cool, can't wait


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes please !


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I would love to see them use the gran prix funny car body in this series


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

those look good, any news on the tjet Willy's release?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> those look good, any news on the tjet Willy's release?


any other releases coming in 2015 ??

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Who's car is the green Camaro? 

Tom


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

swamibob said:


> Who's car is the green Camaro?
> 
> Tom


Fighting Irish , driven by Ron O donnell


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> those look good, any news on the tjet Willy's release?


nothing yet, but i will keep all informed when i hear something.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> any other releases coming in 2015 ??
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


there are more planned but nothing for sure until aw says there coming.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Piz said:


> I would love to see them use the gran prix funny car body in this series


The best looking gran prix funny car was " Marines " in a desert camo design. Love to have a Jim Head funny car from AutoWorld. He has the best looking funny cars; the best being his " Head Case " Toyota. Also love the look of Johnny Gray's " Pitch Energy " FC.  Tetsuo.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Any word on the T-Jet Tbolt?*

What other bodes are they going to make besides the T-bolt for the Ultra g chassis I would assume the Willys are Tjets.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

dtomol said:


> What other bodes are they going to make besides the T-bolt for the Ultra g chassis I would assume the Willys are Tjets.


Aren't they always ? lol  Tetsuo.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Richard please put me down for a set when they come please. :wave:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

HO2GO said:


> The best looking gran prix funny car was " Marines " in a desert camo design. Love to have a Jim Head funny car from AutoWorld. He has the best looking funny cars; the best being his " Head Case " Toyota. Also love the look of Johnny Gray's " Pitch Energy " FC.  Tetsuo.


I was thinking any of mickey thompsons cars would be great , they already have the body tihey should make use of it


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

Well what is wrong with aw why they not making any torino,s any more what they do lose the mold 4 that body. The torino needs to come back.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Piz said:


> I was thinking any of mickey thompsons cars would be great , they already have the body tihey should make use of it


Absolutely !  Tetsuo.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

honda27 said:


> Well what is wrong with aw why they not making any torino,s any more what they do lose the mold 4 that body. The torino needs to come back.


It would be great to see the return of so many classics that have been missing far too long; I wonder if the molds are missing or damaged ? If the molds are available they should reissue them on a regular basis.  Tetsuo.


----------

